# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  M1T Side Effects

## dogsofwar

Yo bro's-
What kind of side effects have you been feeling on M1T?

I have had shakey hands. Have you all had this before? The lethargy has gone away, but I have constant, nagging, small headaches.
~dow

----------


## nsa

First cycle slight headaches first few days, really lethergic, suppressed appetite. Second cycle once i get everything figured out, only slight lethargy.

----------


## flexin-rph

Tomorrow (June 28) is my last day of a 4 week cycle, & I didn't really notice any
sides. I'll make a post later of my (great) results.

----------


## nsa

Flexin, what did you run with m1t?

----------


## flexin-rph

Same as you, bro. 400mg 4-derm daily, 20mg m1t daily (both split up into 12 hour
doses), 1500mg hawthorne berry daily, & my normal mvi, glutamine, & creatine.
I gained 10-1/2 pounds of what looks like very solid muscle. I start my pct on
Thursday of this week. If I can get my wife to take pics, I will post them.

----------


## nsa

Yeah, thats what i figured. That cycle is perfect for cancelling out the sides.

----------


## S R H

I just started my m1-t cycle as well..im on day four now.. my side are these fukking annoying headache that never seem to go away... no lethargy whatsoever...i sleep well at night though.. I also have felt kind of constipated the past few days and i dont know wtf its from. Only thing i can think of are all the vitamins and protien. It sux.


haha check it out compare me and NSA's avatar. thats funny. some day NSA some day. Maybe 3 more weeks eh  :Smilie:

----------


## worldknown

i am taking 4-ad and hawthrone and i have a supressed apetite, it sucks it feels like im taking addrall all over again, should i still have supressed apetite even if im taking 4-ad?

----------


## dogsofwar

I am taking 400 to 500 mgs of 4ad a day with m1t and I am eating like a horse... My appetite has been incredible. If you are working out hard and your body is growing, you will naturally get an appetite as your body will require more nutrients. Appetite supression could be caused by the amount of M1t your taking.. I am only taking 10mgs a day and it makes my hands shake like a stimulant. Smoke some herb...That'll help your appetite..Kiddin ya  :Wink:  ~dow

----------


## DirtyDog

My freind and I both decided recently to follow NSA's M1T cycle suggestion for a 2 week cycle but minus the 4-AD. My freind started his (10mg per day) cycle a week ago and was then off work for a day. I asked him why and he said that the night before his stomach swelled up so big that he couldn't see his feet and he could hold it in his hands!

He is not fat by any means and of course this freaked him out a bit. He said it was not painful at all, he just had this huge round belly.

I guessed it must have been bloating. Anyone experienced the same or know why this may have happened?

His stomach went down and he was back in the gym next day but he is alot more aggresive than he used to be and says he fells randy as hell all the time. No lethargy, lack of appetite or headaches he said.

----------


## dogsofwar

Has anyone experienced lower back pain in the kidney area while on m1t? ~dow

----------


## nsa

Im sure alot of people are confusing lower back pumps with kidney pain...

----------


## Natural Mac

My knee joints are slightly stiff, and my lower back pumps up just walking around. If my lower back doesn't get any better, I may not cycle M1T again. I'd rather do AAS, at least then I would feel good, and not like a cripple.

----------


## dogsofwar

That is exactly how it feels! Like your lower back is pumped up (in the kidney/longitudinal muscle area). However, when doing martial arts (as I do) it begins to hurt like h3LL. I stopped the m1t yesterday and the shakey hands are 90% back to normal and back pain is leaving. Thats a shame, my gains were going well. It appears that m1t just works well for some, not others. ~dow

----------


## nsa

IMO uit works well for everyone, just some people can't handle the pumps. And others are not willing to get the extra things to cancel the sides.

----------


## dogsofwar

Yeah, thats unfortunate, I had nolva, hawthorn, m1t and 4derm. Side effects of orals suck @ss. I'll just get the real deal next time. ~dow

----------


## Natural Mac

> That is exactly how it feels! Like your lower back is pumped up (in the kidney/longitudinal muscle area). However, when doing martial arts (as I do) it begins to hurt like h3LL. I stopped the m1t yesterday and the shakey hands are 90% back to normal and back pain is leaving. Thats a shame, my gains were going well. It appears that m1t just works well for some, not others. ~dow


Now on day 13 of 3 week cycle. Gained 7 lbs and serious strength!! Bad pain coming from the kidney region. I am going to cut back to 5mg per day and see if the pain subsides. I would quite completely, but my urine is still a fair color of yellow, it hasn't gone dark or brown like some people I have heard from. Do you think I am pushing it? At what point should we say, I need to quit before something bad happens?

----------


## Natural Mac

> IMO uit works well for everyone, just some people can't handle the pumps. And others are not willing to get the extra things to cancel the sides.


What can you take to eliminate this Kidney pain, other than a ton of water???

----------


## nsa

There is no kidney pain, people are confusing lower back pumps with pain in their kidneys...

----------


## nsa

All the countermeasures to the sides are covered in the sample cycle i posted in my M1T FAQ...

----------


## lt1tech

I get very light lower back pumps even when I am not working out which I NEVER get unless on fina or M1T. The main problem I have from M1T other than wanting to sleep all of the time and low HPTA is my lower right side of my abdomin aches pretty good. I love how quickly it helps you make gains but it scares me that my side gets the ache on the stuff. sorry NSA but you are wrong on this one. My best friend is a non juicer, non drinker and he got his liver work results back yesterday and the doc was concerned and asked if he was a heavy drinker. He said his BP and liver were at a very serious risk. He is only 25. I think that the oral's present a danger that we would like to ignore but the reality is the 17aa's are quite toxic and every precaution should be made to avoid damage. my 2 cents..

----------


## nsa

What am i wrong about?

----------


## Natural Mac

> There is no kidney pain, people are confusing lower back pumps with pain in their kidneys...


I don't know about this. At first I got back lower back pumps, which went away when I sat down or took the load off my lower back. The other day I got a different pain, more of a sharp pain that would not go away. It kept me up part of the night as well. It might not be my Kidneys, but it definitely was not the same lower back pumps I had been getting earlier.

----------


## nsa

Its probably something wrong with your liver. Your liver values greatly increase during a M1T cycle, but if its that much of a concern to you take milk thistle both during and after the cycle. I was fine during my cycle and my liver values were back to normal less than 16 days into pct while taking 1 gram of milk thistle ED during PCT only.

----------


## Jef-El

You guys should check out Sci fits M1t.

20mgs per cap, and 500mgs of Milk thistle.

----------


## nsa

Why in the world would you want 20 mg per cap? What are you going to do take 40 mg ED? They better give you some milk thistle with that kind fo dosing...

----------


## Jef-El

> Why in the world would you want 20 mg per cap? What are you going to do take 40 mg ED? They better give you some milk thistle with that kind fo dosing...


Lol, also says on the bottle in a little bubble- Not for Beginners!

----------


## nsa

Ummm yeah it definately isn't for beginers, or advanced users either. I don't see why you would want 20 mg capsules. Thats too much at once, no way you can maintain an even blood concentration, unless you take 40 mg ED, which is crazy.

----------


## DirtyDog

What are the supplement companies thinking when they make stuff like this?

Do they have any consideration of the fact that this could really fu*k someone up?

----------


## nsa

I think the company making the stuff in question here is just going on the idea that people who are doing m1t think that more is better and don't realize that something as serious as m1t is being researched heavily...

----------

